# Left the Debatez Forum Beacuse of Rude & Crude Liberals...



## Harpo

I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Otherwise, enjoy  yourself


----------



## Ridgerunner

Dude take the name of the past political forum out of your post... Bad juju around here...


----------



## Ridgerunner

Oh by the way...


----------



## sealybobo

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...


We can't promise we'll be nice but we will try. Welcome.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Telling conservatives they're wrong is not to be "rude and crude."


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...


Everyone is a Constitutionalist, liberal or conservative.


----------



## midcan5

If you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen, oh and welcome, we'll try to be nice. 

CDZ - The Emasculated American

"I say it to you now, knowing full well that you will agree with me (that is, understand) only if you already agree with me." Stanley Fish


----------



## sealybobo

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Telling conservatives they're wrong is not to be "rude and crude."


How about calling them stupid?


----------



## sealybobo

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...


What do you do for a living? How old?


----------



## Compost

Hello Harpo.  Welcome.  You will find some rude people here too.  I hear there's an ignore button.


----------



## Iceweasel

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...


I've debated liberals for 30 years, going back to usenet. They are ALL rude and crude. Immature, intolerant and hateful too, that's why they are liberals. It goes with the turf. It's like talking to the same person no matter which liberal you talk to.


----------



## Iceweasel

sealybobo said:


> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living? How old?
Click to expand...

What business is that of yours?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...



They're paid minions.


----------



## Harpo

sealybobo said:


> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living? How old?
Click to expand...

Sorry, I learned years ago to never post personal info on the internet...


----------



## sealybobo

Iceweasel said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living? How old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What business is that of yours?
Click to expand...

If you are rich then I get it.  If you are not I wonder why you are stupid.


----------



## Iceweasel

sealybobo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living? How old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What business is that of yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are rich then I get it.  If you are not I wonder why you are stupid.
Click to expand...

You fit my description of a liberal to the T.


----------



## Moonglow

Iceweasel said:


> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated liberals for 30 years, going back to usenet. They are ALL rude and crude. Immature, intolerant and hateful too, that's why they are liberals. It goes with the turf. It's like talking to the same person no matter which liberal you talk to.
Click to expand...

We all can't be a honey pot like you..


----------



## sealybobo

Iceweasel said:


> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated liberals for 30 years, going back to usenet. They are ALL rude and crude. Immature, intolerant and hateful too, that's why they are liberals. It goes with the turf. It's like talking to the same person no matter which liberal you talk to.
Click to expand...

This coming from a con turd who starts a thread called

*Warning, email of nude Hillary, do NOT open!*


----------



## sealybobo

Harpo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living? How old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I learned years ago to never post personal info on the internet...
Click to expand...

Broke ass.  Got it.  You are probably also enjoying a pension I bet.  I love it when cons get pensions but don't want other people to get pensions.  I have a cop friend like this.  He doesn't give a fuck about other unions because he thinks his cop union is special.  In other words he knows corporations are screwing workers out of their pensions but he doesn't worry because he thinks cop pensions are safe.  Typical selfish ignorant hypocrite.  Why is a union man voting GOP?  We should bust up his cop union and not allow the cops to have collective bargaining.  Let them each fend for themselves.  If you are worth more than $30K-$40K a year then argue for it.  But they can just easily replace you with a younger cop willing to work harder because you have no right to your job, just like the rest of us.


----------



## Ridgerunner

booboo


----------



## L.K.Eder

this will end well.


----------



## RamblerBR

Hey, Harpo, how ya doing?


----------



## Iceweasel

sealybobo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated liberals for 30 years, going back to usenet. They are ALL rude and crude. Immature, intolerant and hateful too, that's why they are liberals. It goes with the turf. It's like talking to the same person no matter which liberal you talk to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from a con turd who starts a thread called
> 
> *Warning, email of nude Hillary, do NOT open!*
Click to expand...

It was a joke. AND it has to be explained to you. 

LOL


----------



## sealybobo

Iceweasel said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated liberals for 30 years, going back to usenet. They are ALL rude and crude. Immature, intolerant and hateful too, that's why they are liberals. It goes with the turf. It's like talking to the same person no matter which liberal you talk to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from a con turd who starts a thread called
> 
> *Warning, email of nude Hillary, do NOT open!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a joke. AND it has to be explained to you.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Well you are rude and crude dude.  It was also Immature, intolerant and hateful  you stupid bastard.


----------



## Harpo

RamblerBR said:


> Hey, Harpo, how ya doing?


Hi Rambler, doing great now that I no longer have to put up with Cappy...LOL


----------



## BINABINA

Hi a Ruffnight, fromthe Swede


----------



## Harpo

In in


BINABINA said:


> Hi a Ruffnight, fromthe Swede


Hello... Great to see you here...


----------



## Ringel05

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...


Well you're in for a ride so buckle up.........  Welcome to the nuthouse!!!


----------



## BINABINA

Ringel05 said:


> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you're in for a ride so buckle up.........  Welcome to the nuthouse!!!
Click to expand...

I can see that, even more nutters than the last site


----------



## Ringel05

BINABINA said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you're in for a ride so buckle up.........  Welcome to the nuthouse!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see that, even more nutters than the last site
Click to expand...

Yup, we have a fairly equal number of nutters on both sides as well as our share of conspiracy theorists and stormfronters.......  Loads of fun!!!!!


----------



## mamooth

Iceweasel said:


> I've debated liberals for 30 years, going back to usenet. They are ALL rude and crude. Immature, intolerant and hateful too, that's why they are liberals. It goes with the turf. It's like talking to the same person no matter which liberal you talk to.



In those same 30 years, I've found most conservatives cry about the meeeeeeaaaaaaan liberals whenever those liberals spank them, which would be all the time. They can't debate liberals, but boy howdy can they whine about them.

Harpo, we welcome you, and hope you're made of sterner stuff. We could use a few conservatives with a backbone.


----------



## Compost

mamooth said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated liberals for 30 years, going back to usenet. They are ALL rude and crude. Immature, intolerant and hateful too, that's why they are liberals. It goes with the turf. It's like talking to the same person no matter which liberal you talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In those same 30 years, I've found most conservatives cry about the meeeeeeaaaaaaan liberals whenever those liberals spank them, which would be all the time. They can't debate liberals, but boy howdy can they whine about them.
> 
> Harpo, we welcome you, and hope you're made of sterner stuff. We could use a few conservatives with a backbone.
Click to expand...

Meow.


----------



## williepete

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left *because of the rude and crude *Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...



You're describing my ignore list here. A great function. They become "scroll through" for a while but after showing themselves consistently rude and not contributing, they're off to ignore island--an island inhabited only by monkeys flinging poo at each other. 

Welcome from a fellow vet.


----------



## Hossfly

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...


Many rude, crude Liberal Pukes here. They get their lunch eaten daily. They're harmless little wankers.

*Welcome.* You're now in country.


----------



## Hossfly

RamblerBR said:


> Hey, Harpo, how ya doing?


Getting his feet wet. About neck deep right now. He's found his Liberal Pukes.


----------



## Hossfly

BINABINA said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you're in for a ride so buckle up.........  Welcome to the nuthouse!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see that, even more nutters than the last site
Click to expand...

Thank you for noticing. We have some world class, hospital grade nutters here. Enjoy!


----------



## BINABINA

Hossfly said:


> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> Many rude, crude Liberal Pukes here. They get their lunch eaten daily. They're harmless little wankers.
> 
> *Welcome.* You're now in country.
Click to expand...

YOUR country,dont you mean the Chinese own it


----------



## Hossfly

BINABINA said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> Many rude, crude Liberal Pukes here. They get their lunch eaten daily. They're harmless little wankers.
> 
> *Welcome.* You're now in country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR country,dont you mean the Chinese own it
Click to expand...




BINABINA said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> Many rude, crude Liberal Pukes here. They get their lunch eaten daily. They're harmless little wankers.
> 
> *Welcome.* You're now in country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR country,dont you mean the Chinese own it
Click to expand...

The Chinese own it but my reply to Harpo was about being in-country. He'll know what I mean't, being a Vietnam vet.


----------



## Foxfyre

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...



Shoot. I thought you might be a progressive with something different to offer instead of the same old same old that is sooooo boring and doesn't give us right of center people any opportunity to improve our debating skills.

Just teasing.  Welcome.  There are are plenty of like mind as you here at USMB.  If the rude and crude become too obnoxious, the scroll feature on your mouse or the ignore button offered by USMB are both really effective.  If you need a respite from the sometimes silliness out there on the board, join us in the Coffee Shop for some non confrontational and friendly banter.  The link is in my sig line.


----------



## BINABINA

Hossfly said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> Many rude, crude Liberal Pukes here. They get their lunch eaten daily. They're harmless little wankers.
> 
> *Welcome.* You're now in country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR country,dont you mean the Chinese own it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many rude, crude Liberal Pukes here. They get their lunch eaten daily. They're harmless little wankers.
> 
> *Welcome.* You're now in country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR country,dont you mean the Chinese own it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese own it but my reply to Harpo was about being in-country. He'll know what I mean't, being a Vietnam vet.
Click to expand...

........Harpo was only there as a Tourist, longlong after you Wussie Yanks were chased out by Little people on bikes


----------



## Ringel05

BINABINA said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> Many rude, crude Liberal Pukes here. They get their lunch eaten daily. They're harmless little wankers.
> 
> *Welcome.* You're now in country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR country,dont you mean the Chinese own it
Click to expand...

Should I learn Mandarin or Cantonese?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ringel05 said:


> Should I learn Mandarin or Cantonese?



I prefer Cantonese, just taste's better... Mandarin is Mcchinese (fast Food)...


----------



## Harpo

Sorry guys, I had to take wife to see her parents so I will be back to my computer on Wednesday and I will respond to all then... Thanks...


----------



## Hossfly

Harpo said:


> Sorry guys, I had to take wife to see her parents so I will be back to my computer on Wednesday and I will respond to all then... Thanks...


Can you take BINABINA with you and drop him off somewhere?  Like a bridge?


----------



## DarkFury

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...


*WELCOME!!*


----------



## BINABINA

Hossfly said:


> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, I had to take wife to see her parents so I will be back to my computer on Wednesday and I will respond to all then... Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take BINABINA with you and drop him off somewhere?  Like a bridge?
Click to expand...

OH dear me, upsetting the natives already, they are such a bunch of crybabies


----------



## Iceweasel

mamooth said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated liberals for 30 years, going back to usenet. They are ALL rude and crude. Immature, intolerant and hateful too, that's why they are liberals. It goes with the turf. It's like talking to the same person no matter which liberal you talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In those same 30 years, I've found most conservatives cry about the meeeeeeaaaaaaan liberals whenever those liberals spank them, which would be all the time. They can't debate liberals, but boy howdy can they whine about them.
> 
> Harpo, we welcome you, and hope you're made of sterner stuff. We could use a few conservatives with a backbone.
Click to expand...

Pointing out how corrupt liberals are isn't crying. Conservatives can't debate liberals? You're a goddamn lying idiot. Anyone with a brain knows who the emotional basket cases are.


----------



## Iceweasel

sealybobo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated liberals for 30 years, going back to usenet. They are ALL rude and crude. Immature, intolerant and hateful too, that's why they are liberals. It goes with the turf. It's like talking to the same person no matter which liberal you talk to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from a con turd who starts a thread called
> 
> *Warning, email of nude Hillary, do NOT open!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a joke. AND it has to be explained to you.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you are rude and crude dude.  It was also Immature, intolerant and hateful  you stupid bastard.
Click to expand...

It was funny. If it made you soil your diapers ...too bad.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Welcome, Harpo.  This is a rough and tumble forum with generally good moderation.  Both sides get bloodied daily.  And watch out for Hossfly, he will steal your bike.


----------



## Esmeralda

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...


As if conservatives are not extremely rude and crude to liberals. I have been called a c--t many times over and over on this forum. In my entire life, no one anywhere has ever called me that...except here. The conservatives on this board are disgusting...lower than animals in their behavior.  Complaining about liberals? You'll get no sympathy from me.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Esmeralda said:


> As if conservatives are not extremely rude and crude to liberals. I have been called a c--t many times over and over on this forum. In my entire life, no one anywhere has ever called me that...except here



If the fhoe shits...


----------



## Iceweasel

Esmeralda said:


> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> As if conservatives are not extremely rude and crude to liberals. I have been called a c--t many times over and over on this forum. In my entire life, no one anywhere has ever called me that...except here. The conservatives on this board are disgusting...lower than animals in their behavior.  Complaining about liberals? You'll get no sympathy from me.
Click to expand...

But only a few women here get called that so you need to work on why that might possibly be.


----------



## flacaltenn

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...




Welcome to USMB -- To make your life moderation free -- the Rules and GUidelines are on the Home Page. 

It gets a bit rude and crude here also. But topics get discussed. That's the important part.. 

Have fun and enjoy the boards.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Iceweasel said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> As if conservatives are not extremely rude and crude to liberals. I have been called a c--t many times over and over on this forum. In my entire life, no one anywhere has ever called me that...except here. The conservatives on this board are disgusting...lower than animals in their behavior.  Complaining about liberals? You'll get no sympathy from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But only a few women here get called that so you need to work on why that might possibly be.
Click to expand...

That we have a few dicks who can't resist being low trash is the answer.


----------



## BINABINA

flacaltenn said:


> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB -- To make your life moderation free -- the Rules and GUidelines are on the Home Page.
> 
> It gets a bit rude and crude here also. But topics get discussed. That's the important part..
> 
> Have fun and enjoy the boards.
Click to expand...

You are sorely missed,just like a bum sore


----------



## Esmeralda

Ridgerunner said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if conservatives are not extremely rude and crude to liberals. I have been called a c--t many times over and over on this forum. In my entire life, no one anywhere has ever called me that...except here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the fhoe shits...
Click to expand...

Seriously?  You're going to call me that too?  You disgusting piece of flotsam. You proved my point: conservatives behave worse than animals...you are a disgusting human being.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Esmeralda said:


> Seriously? You're going to call me that too? You disgusting piece of flotsam. You proved my point: conservatives behave worse than animals...you are a disgusting human being.



Sweetie I didn't call you anything. You breached the subject... And like our good friend  Iceweasel said...



Iceweasel said:


> But only a few women here get called that so you need to work on why that might possibly be.



maybe you should contemplate these words of wisdom instead of your navel...


----------



## Ridgerunner

Esmeralda said:


> Complaining about liberals? You'll get no sympathy from me.



You started out whining in your welcoming post to a new member... Looks more like you are the one looking for sympathy...


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Ringel05 said:


> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you're in for a ride so buckle up.........  Welcome to the nuthouse!!!
Click to expand...

We don't need no stinkin' seatbelts.


----------



## playtime

Iceweasel said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated liberals for 30 years, going back to usenet. They are ALL rude and crude. Immature, intolerant and hateful too, that's why they are liberals. It goes with the turf. It's like talking to the same person no matter which liberal you talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In those same 30 years, I've found most conservatives cry about the meeeeeeaaaaaaan liberals whenever those liberals spank them, which would be all the time. They can't debate liberals, but boy howdy can they whine about them.
> 
> Harpo, we welcome you, and hope you're made of sterner stuff. We could use a few conservatives with a backbone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out how corrupt liberals are isn't crying. Conservatives can't debate liberals? You're a goddamn lying idiot. Anyone with a brain knows who the emotional basket cases are.
Click to expand...


oh i can't wait for trump to debate hillary.  that is gonna be a hoot.


----------



## playtime

welcome & we'll see what kind of rude & crude you might be offering up yourself...

just curious-  what branch did you serve in?


----------



## Iceweasel

playtime said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated liberals for 30 years, going back to usenet. They are ALL rude and crude. Immature, intolerant and hateful too, that's why they are liberals. It goes with the turf. It's like talking to the same person no matter which liberal you talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In those same 30 years, I've found most conservatives cry about the meeeeeeaaaaaaan liberals whenever those liberals spank them, which would be all the time. They can't debate liberals, but boy howdy can they whine about them.
> 
> Harpo, we welcome you, and hope you're made of sterner stuff. We could use a few conservatives with a backbone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out how corrupt liberals are isn't crying. Conservatives can't debate liberals? You're a goddamn lying idiot. Anyone with a brain knows who the emotional basket cases are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i can't wait for trump to debate hillary.  that is gonna be a hoot.
Click to expand...

Yep. All her diaper changes will explain it all.


----------



## playtime

Iceweasel said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated liberals for 30 years, going back to usenet. They are ALL rude and crude. Immature, intolerant and hateful too, that's why they are liberals. It goes with the turf. It's like talking to the same person no matter which liberal you talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In those same 30 years, I've found most conservatives cry about the meeeeeeaaaaaaan liberals whenever those liberals spank them, which would be all the time. They can't debate liberals, but boy howdy can they whine about them.
> 
> Harpo, we welcome you, and hope you're made of sterner stuff. We could use a few conservatives with a backbone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out how corrupt liberals are isn't crying. Conservatives can't debate liberals? You're a goddamn lying idiot. Anyone with a brain knows who the emotional basket cases are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i can't wait for trump to debate hillary.  that is gonna be a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. All her diaper changes will explain it all.
Click to expand...


oh lord...  that's all you got? LOL!!!!!   she's gonna trounce him.  you don't think hillary knows how tribblehead is gonna debate?    she's gonna be so ready for him....


----------



## Iceweasel

playtime said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated liberals for 30 years, going back to usenet. They are ALL rude and crude. Immature, intolerant and hateful too, that's why they are liberals. It goes with the turf. It's like talking to the same person no matter which liberal you talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In those same 30 years, I've found most conservatives cry about the meeeeeeaaaaaaan liberals whenever those liberals spank them, which would be all the time. They can't debate liberals, but boy howdy can they whine about them.
> 
> Harpo, we welcome you, and hope you're made of sterner stuff. We could use a few conservatives with a backbone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out how corrupt liberals are isn't crying. Conservatives can't debate liberals? You're a goddamn lying idiot. Anyone with a brain knows who the emotional basket cases are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i can't wait for trump to debate hillary.  that is gonna be a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. All her diaper changes will explain it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh lord...  that's all you got? LOL!!!!!   she's gonna trounce him.  you don't think hillary knows how tribblehead is gonna debate?    she's gonna be so ready for him....
Click to expand...

It's not all I have, you don't get my best.


----------



## playtime

Iceweasel said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> In those same 30 years, I've found most conservatives cry about the meeeeeeaaaaaaan liberals whenever those liberals spank them, which would be all the time. They can't debate liberals, but boy howdy can they whine about them.
> 
> Harpo, we welcome you, and hope you're made of sterner stuff. We could use a few conservatives with a backbone.
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out how corrupt liberals are isn't crying. Conservatives can't debate liberals? You're a goddamn lying idiot. Anyone with a brain knows who the emotional basket cases are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i can't wait for trump to debate hillary.  that is gonna be a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. All her diaper changes will explain it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh lord...  that's all you got? LOL!!!!!   she's gonna trounce him.  you don't think hillary knows how tribblehead is gonna debate?    she's gonna be so ready for him....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not all I have, you don't get my best.
Click to expand...



<<pffft>>   i've seen your 'work' here.   you've never had any 'best' weasel dude.


----------



## Iceweasel

playtime said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out how corrupt liberals are isn't crying. Conservatives can't debate liberals? You're a goddamn lying idiot. Anyone with a brain knows who the emotional basket cases are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh i can't wait for trump to debate hillary.  that is gonna be a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. All her diaper changes will explain it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh lord...  that's all you got? LOL!!!!!   she's gonna trounce him.  you don't think hillary knows how tribblehead is gonna debate?    she's gonna be so ready for him....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not all I have, you don't get my best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <<pffft>>   i've seen your 'work' here.   you never had any 'best'.
Click to expand...

Give your little sister the keyboard. You ain't got it.


----------



## playtime

Iceweasel said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh i can't wait for trump to debate hillary.  that is gonna be a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All her diaper changes will explain it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh lord...  that's all you got? LOL!!!!!   she's gonna trounce him.  you don't think hillary knows how tribblehead is gonna debate?    she's gonna be so ready for him....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not all I have, you don't get my best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <<pffft>>   i've seen your 'work' here.   you never had any 'best'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give your little sister the keyboard. You ain't got it.
Click to expand...


uh-huh.  like i said - she is gonna trounce him.


----------



## J&K

And you want's some like me Cruz take a place in president campaign or. Nothing wrong.


----------



## Compost

Where'd Harpo go?


----------



## sealybobo

Harpo said:


> Sorry guys, I had to take wife to see her parents so I will be back to my computer on Wednesday and I will respond to all then... Thanks...


Where you been? Youre just what this board needs. Another right wing nut job. Lol


----------



## james bond

Fall is coming and maybe the Chicago Cubs fans have become the most liberal in all of MLB.  The Cubs have the fifth highest payroll in 2016, the team is an offensive juggernaut and one of the favorites to win the World Series.  However, the Cubs' libby fans and their team have not won a championship since 1907 and 1908.  It's 107 years since they last won.  We didn't even have digital computers back then, and maybe the fans were conservative during those years.

Daily Kos - Cubs Fans and Democrats
Cubs Fans and Democrats

Towards a Political Geography of Baseball
Towards a Political Geography of Baseball

I'll be rooting for San Francisco Giants who have won and hope to again this year and do some conservative face stomping over the liberal Chicago fans.


BTW here's how sports are correlated with fans' politics.
Which Sport Has Most Politically Liberal Fans?


----------



## ChrisL

Uh oh!  Welcome, but I'm pretty sure you are going to find the same on just about every political message board.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Uh oh!  Welcome, but I'm pretty sure you are going to find the same on just about every political message board.


It's like going to a strip club and complaining about all the whores.


----------



## Compost

So Harpo came here after fleeing the repression of some other forum, never to be seen again.  Huh.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ChrisL said:


> Uh oh!  Welcome, but I'm pretty sure you are going to find the same on just about every political message board.




What board has liberals?

 Most I have seen are like this where the authoritarian leftists all goosestepping to the same tune are some of the least liberal posters imaginable.


----------



## Darkwind

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Telling conservatives they're wrong is not to be "rude and crude."


Lying about it is, however.


----------



## saveliberty

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...



You know you're name is Oprah back words right?


----------



## ChrisL

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh!  Welcome, but I'm pretty sure you are going to find the same on just about every political message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What board has liberals?
> 
> Most I have seen are like this where the authoritarian leftists all goosestepping to the same tune are some of the least liberal posters imaginable.
Click to expand...


Well, that is new age liberalism for ya!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ChrisL said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh!  Welcome, but I'm pretty sure you are going to find the same on just about every political message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What board has liberals?
> 
> Most I have seen are like this where the authoritarian leftists all goosestepping to the same tune are some of the least liberal posters imaginable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is new age liberalism for ya!
Click to expand...



 It's funny how I have always been liberal, ever since I was young. I was heartbroken when Bobby Kennedy was shot, I voted for McGovern in 1972 when I was old enough to vote, and have always supported equal rights as applied to all people. I cut my political teeth in College studying John Stuart Mill and John Rawles, and have always seen liberalism as a force for positive change.

Today's batch of leftists are a bunch of posturing, double talking idiots who wouldn't recognize liberal principles if their life depended on it.  All they care about is identity, with some identities eliciting automatic support (even when they represent the very antithesis of liberalism) and some automatic condemnation (even when they do).  These people don't have a freaking clue what they stand FOR, only what they stand against, and if you told the majority of these numb nuts that liking dogs was conservative, they would kick a few puppies to the curb just to make sure.

A pox on them all.


----------



## yiostheoy

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...


There are morons on the far left and the far right.

Make sure you don't act like one yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh!  Welcome, but I'm pretty sure you are going to find the same on just about every political message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What board has liberals?
> 
> Most I have seen are like this where the authoritarian leftists all goosestepping to the same tune are some of the least liberal posters imaginable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is new age liberalism for ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how I have always been liberal, ever since I was young. I was heartbroken when Bobby Kennedy was shot, I voted for McGovern in 1972 when I was old enough to vote, and have always supported equal rights as applied to all people. I cut my political teeth in College studying John Stuart Mill and John Rawles, and have always seen liberalism as a force for positive change.
> 
> Today's batch of leftists are a bunch of posturing, double talking idiots who wouldn't recognize liberal principles if their life depended on it.  All they care about is identity, with some identities eliciting automatic support (even when they represent the very antithesis of liberalism) and some automatic condemnation (even when they do).  These people don't have a freaking clue what they stand FOR, only what they stand against, and if you told the majority of these numb nuts that liking dogs was conservative, they would kick a few puppies to the curb just to make sure.
> 
> A pox on them all.
Click to expand...


Classical liberalism sounds like a pretty good ideology and almost the complete opposite (as you mentioned) of modern day liberalism.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...



You are lucky.  They banned me before I got a chance to leave.  Captain Courtesy is a genius.  I hate him.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Iceweasel said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living? How old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What business is that of yours?
Click to expand...


Geez!  I think he was just making polite conversation.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

sealybobo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living? How old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What business is that of yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are rich then I get it.  If you are not I wonder why you are stupid.
Click to expand...


Liberals have to be tough.


----------



## Iceweasel

vasuderatorrent said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living? How old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What business is that of yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez!  I think he was just making polite conversation.
Click to expand...

You call that polite?


----------



## Compost

vasuderatorrent said:


> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky.  They banned me before I got a chance to leave.  Captain Courtesy is a genius.  I hate him.
Click to expand...

Not sure who Captain Courtesy is, though I can guess.  Meanwhile, there are about six active posters there.  My guess is that you got banned because you had the temerity to have a genuine opinion among those who do not value genuine opinions.  That, and little cliques tend to be the most hostile.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Compost said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky.  They banned me before I got a chance to leave.  Captain Courtesy is a genius.  I hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure who Captain Courtesy is, though I can guess.  Meanwhile, there are about six active posters there.  My guess is that you got banned because you had the temerity to have a genuine opinion among those who do not value genuine opinions.  That, and little cliques tend to be the most hostile.
Click to expand...


6 active members?  I'm thinking of another place.


----------



## bodecea

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...


Who was being mean to you?   I also am a veteran, a Social Liberal and a Fiscal Conservative.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

bodecea said:


> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was being mean to you?   I also am a veteran, a Social Liberal and a Fiscal Conservative.
Click to expand...


DiAnna and Captain Courtesy were both psychopaths.


----------



## Compost

vasuderatorrent said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky.  They banned me before I got a chance to leave.  Captain Courtesy is a genius.  I hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure who Captain Courtesy is, though I can guess.  Meanwhile, there are about six active posters there.  My guess is that you got banned because you had the temerity to have a genuine opinion among those who do not value genuine opinions.  That, and little cliques tend to be the most hostile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6 active members?  I'm thinking of another place.
Click to expand...

Mayhap there where more before the Harpo led mass exodus.


----------



## RWS

I don't have diabetes, but why pick a side and stick with it till the end?

Isn't it possible that they're both wrong? Or wrong in some things and right in others?

Once you pick a side, it becomes a religion... And you will fight for whatever that side says, no matter what they say, until you die.

Your life becomes meaningless once you become a lemming. Total waste of what could have been a productive life...


----------



## RWS

Debates are supposed to encourage enlightenment. Including enlightenment among the debaters. You know, to see how the other side works? 

Unless somebody is just totally off the wall, you learn a lot from listening to someone that has an opposing view...  even if you don't agree.


----------



## Ringel05

RWS said:


> Debates are supposed to encourage enlightenment. Including enlightenment among the debaters. You know, to see how the other side works?
> 
> Unless somebody is just totally off the wall, you learn a lot from listening to someone that has an opposing view...  even if you don't agree.


Now you're being rational.   





Stop it!!!!





It's not allowed!!!!! 




I have my eye on you..........


----------



## james bond

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Telling conservatives they're wrong is not to be "rude and crude."



Funny thing is it's the liberals who are wrong.  Their worldview is wrong about anthropogenic global warming, that taxes will solve everything, and they made up evolution to show God does not exist (their scientists today will not peer-review the supernatural).

Liberalism is a mental illness and that's the reason why their worldview is wrong.


----------



## RWS

So what do you consider yourself? And why?


----------



## Ridgerunner

QUOTE="james bond, post: 15251971, member: 55937"]Funny thing is it's the liberals who are wrong. Their worldview is wrong about anthropogenic global warming, that taxes will solve everything, and they made up evolution to show God does not exist (their scientists today will not peer-review the supernatural).

Liberalism is a mental illness and that's the reason why their worldview is wrong.[/QUOTE]

Well said Mr. Bond...


----------



## jillian

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...



and your constitutional "expertise" comes from???


----------



## jillian

Ridgerunner said:


> QUOTE="james bond, post: 15251971, member: 55937"]Funny thing is it's the liberals who are wrong. Their worldview is wrong about anthropogenic global warming, that taxes will solve everything, and they made up evolution to show God does not exist (their scientists today will not peer-review the supernatural).
> 
> Liberalism is a mental illness and that's the reason why their worldview is wrong.



Well said Mr. Bond...

View attachment 88915[/QUOTE]

no, liberalism is not a mental illness. but i'd think being hate-filled, bigoted, ignorant and angry enough to vote for dumb donald is pretty much indication of great hatred for everything this country stands for, especially the constitution.

i'm pretty sure that a vet didn't put himself in harm's way to fight for the rights of white supremacists


----------



## Ridgerunner

Liberalism is a mental illness. pbo care does not currently cover your problem... Maybe street drugs might help you? You definitely need help jillian so please ask your legal guardian...


----------



## RWS

This is a classic example of why people are lemmings.

We have the two worst candidates for president, in history....

And people are still fighting over it...


Wake up folks! Time to step out of the box...


----------



## Eloy

Rudeness from the Left, Right, or Center is inexcusable. I too am new, Harpo. I cannot get the hang of debate forums but I made a note of that place you mentioned in case it does not work out for me here.


----------



## RWS

We need to completely reform the electoral system. Everything needs to be thrown away, and re-thought. This is such an embarrassment for the US, that we are forced to pick from either Hillary or Donald...

We have to pick Donald, because if we pick Hillary nothing will change. If we pick Donald, things will get so bad that the public will realize that we need a change. 

We're gonna have to deal with some anarchy during that time, if Donald is elected and impeached. But better things will flourish from it. 

Not so with Hillary. That'll be more of the same spiraling towards the bottom with no resolution in sight. At least with Donald, we will hit rock-bottom, and respond the way our citizens should respond...


----------



## james bond

RWS said:


> We need to completely reform the electoral system. Everything needs to be thrown away, and re-thought. This is such an embarrassment for the US, that we are forced to pick from either Hillary or Donald...
> 
> We have to pick Donald, because if we pick Hillary nothing will change. If we pick Donald, things will get so bad that the public will realize that we need a change.
> 
> We're gonna have to deal with some anarchy during that time, if Donald is elected and impeached. But better things will flourish from it.
> 
> Not so with Hillary. That'll be more of the same spiraling towards the bottom with no resolution in sight. At least with Donald, we will hit rock-bottom, and respond the way our citizens should respond...



If the US voters pick the female Clinton, then things will get WORSE than it is already.


----------



## Ringel05

RWS said:


> We need to completely reform the electoral system. Everything needs to be thrown away, and re-thought. This is such an embarrassment for the US, that we are forced to pick from either Hillary or Donald...
> 
> We have to pick Donald, because if we pick Hillary nothing will change. If we pick Donald, things will get so bad that the public will realize that we need a change.
> 
> We're gonna have to deal with some anarchy during that time, if Donald is elected and impeached. But better things will flourish from it.
> 
> Not so with Hillary. That'll be more of the same spiraling towards the bottom with no resolution in sight. At least with Donald, we will hit rock-bottom, and respond the way our citizens should respond...


You don't have to pick either.........  See my sigline......


----------



## james bond

Ringel05 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to completely reform the electoral system. Everything needs to be thrown away, and re-thought. This is such an embarrassment for the US, that we are forced to pick from either Hillary or Donald...
> 
> We have to pick Donald, because if we pick Hillary nothing will change. If we pick Donald, things will get so bad that the public will realize that we need a change.
> 
> We're gonna have to deal with some anarchy during that time, if Donald is elected and impeached. But better things will flourish from it.
> 
> Not so with Hillary. That'll be more of the same spiraling towards the bottom with no resolution in sight. At least with Donald, we will hit rock-bottom, and respond the way our citizens should respond...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to pick either.........  See my sigline......
Click to expand...


Ha ha.  I think you're serious.


----------



## Ringel05

james bond said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to completely reform the electoral system. Everything needs to be thrown away, and re-thought. This is such an embarrassment for the US, that we are forced to pick from either Hillary or Donald...
> 
> We have to pick Donald, because if we pick Hillary nothing will change. If we pick Donald, things will get so bad that the public will realize that we need a change.
> 
> We're gonna have to deal with some anarchy during that time, if Donald is elected and impeached. But better things will flourish from it.
> 
> Not so with Hillary. That'll be more of the same spiraling towards the bottom with no resolution in sight. At least with Donald, we will hit rock-bottom, and respond the way our citizens should respond...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to pick either.........  See my sigline......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha.  I think you're serious.
Click to expand...

Ya think.......?


----------



## RWS

Based on this thread, Ming gets 3 votes, at least!


----------



## Mertex

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...





Bwahahaha....they probably handed you your ass.  Here it is the conservatives that are mean spirited and vile.....you'll fit right in.

Welcome, anyway.


----------



## Mertex

RWS said:


> We have the two worst candidates for president, in history....




Correction:  We have "one" candidate that is not fit for President.....even his own party repudiates him.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Mertex said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the two worst candidates for president, in history....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction:  We have "one" candidate that is not fit for President.....even his own party repudiates him.
Click to expand...


And he's just about to pull ahead.

Not that it is a good thing.


----------



## RWS

I repeat, we have the two worst candidates for President in history.  Individually and mutually. 

This is the worst election ever. 

We should be embarrassed to argue about this... 

Let's just get it over with and elect Trump. Hillary will keep it the same and we'll still be howling. We need radical change. 

"Vote Trump... Let's get this shit over with... "

That should be his motto!


----------



## RWS

And I will be a liberal-sided anarchist. But we need to change this shit, the way it is now...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Harpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is a Constitutionalist, liberal or conservative.
Click to expand...


Liberals use the Constitution to wipe their azz.. get real.. why lie to a new member?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Harpo said:


> I was on the Debatez political forum and left because of the rude and crude Liberals...I am a veteran, extremely conservative and a Constitutionalist...



Welcome and thank you for your service and sacrifice on behalf of our nation.


----------



## RWS

"Vote Trump! Let's get this shit over with!"


----------

